# Topics > Toys >  Luv n Learn Friends, interactive bear, Future of Play Inc., El Segundo, California, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/luvnlearnfriends

twitter.com/Luv_n_Learn_

----------


## Airicist

Luv'N Learn Friends Interactive Bear by Future Of Play

Published on Oct 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Luv'N Learn Friends Interactive Bear by Future Of Play

Published on Nov 2, 2015

----------

